# how does one install tulip?

## eyevee99

I have completed the base install of gentoo, and can boot and login. However, my network card requires tulip and I'm not sure how to install it.

It was all working in the install environment, but in the final system it doesn't.

The kernel has tulip module support compiled in.

If I simply copy the tulip/tulip.o from the CD to the installed system, during boot it simply fails but if I modprobe tulip I get a version mismatch.

The error indicates tulip.o is compiled for 2.4.19 and I am running 2.4.19-gentoo.

:)

----------

## Nitro

If you compiled in your module then it is there.  No need to modprobe it.  If you want a usable module recompile your kernel and make it a module instead of compiling it in.  

If you could give us the output from your logs and run dmesg, we can help you from there.

----------

## eyevee99

How do I view the logs and how can I get the info from dmesg to you?

thanks.

:)

----------

## eyevee99

tulip is compiled into the kernel, so I removed tulip from /etc/modules.autoload

this however hasn't fixed the issue

:)

also I noticed that in dmesg it says USB mass storage support is loaded, however my make menuconfig says USB mass storage support is not included.

----------

## Nitro

The logs are stored in /var/log, depending on what logger you choose the filenames will be a little different.

For dmesg, just run it, it will print a bunch of "stuff" (can't think of a better word  :Sad: ).

```
cat /var/log/messages

dmesg
```

Look for any relevant information, since you can't just copy/paste it, no network connection!

----------

## eyevee99

It's all working now.  Thanks for you help.

I recompiled the kernel with tulip module support and added tulip to modules.autoload.

With it compiled direcetly into the kernel it didn't work.  As a module it does.

thanks.

----------

